# '03 Sentra SE R SpecV



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Right now I am driving a 1990 Honda Civic DX. It is NOT riced out, I know it doesn't have gobs of power, so I've done no modifications to it.
I just hit 200,000 miles on it today, it takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. However, I have no ac, no power steering, no electric locks or no electric windows, and my stereo sucks. I am looking at getting a Nissan Sentra SE R SpecV.
Can any of you think of a reason I shouldn't get the SpecV?
If I got it, I would wait until I have it paid off before I made any modifications to it. I would also drive it carefully, this will be my first new car. It's my opinion that the SpecV would be a good car to drive and later modify. My Honda has been good to me, but I think it's time for a new car.
The tranny is going out, I've already rebuilt the engine, replaced a axle, and replaced the head gasket.

Let me know what you think...
-TheComputerGuy23


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The Spec-V is a great car. However, if I had the money for a new Nissan, I would find a used 240SX S14 and swap in an sr20det. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Think of a reason not to buy the Spec V? The only reason is if you like another car better. Test drive a few cars and see what you think. I'm loving my Spec V.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zeno said:


> *The Spec-V is a great car. However, if I had the money for a new Nissan, I would find a used 240SX S14 and swap in an sr20det. Just my 2 cents. *



I agree.........or just turbocharge the KA24DE in the 240sx........as that engine is just as strong as the SR20


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a list of modifications that I would do to the overall car. I would wait until I had it paid off for two reasons: 1) don't want to prematurely void the warranty, or give the dealership and excuse not to work on my car under warranty 2) If I wait until I have it paid off,then I will have more money to put into the car.

Thanks for you're advice. I've got the dealership tracking one down for me.
I also looked at a Chevy S10 Xtreme, because it would be two in one: sporty and utility. However the S10 squeezes less HP out of a bigger motor than the nissan, so I think I am just gonna go with the nissan.
There's an older S10 for sale for like $2500 bucks, which I could make my daily driver, and have fun with my nissan.
It all depends on wether the dealership can track down the car I want.
I want a 03 SpecV Molten Silver with the three packages (audio, safety, and moon roof). Six disc changer, floor mats and filter are not needed. There was a 03 SpecV with the above features, but it was yellow.
Yellow allows any/everyone one to see you coming, which isn't what I want.

-TheComputerGuy23


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

the spec v is quite a step up performance-wise from your civic dx. here would be concerns for you:

ride is somewhat harsh - sport springs with not enough shocks, short wheel travel so speed bumps and dips are killer

torque steer - don't know how much you've had in your civic dx, but the spec's got plenty if you're not used to it (i got used to it)

fit and finish - if you're used to honda quality, the lack thereof in the spec may prove disappointing (paint and interior panels)

fragile wheels - you have to drive real carefully around potholes and curbs, the stock wheels are prone to impact damage

what you get in exchange for above:

torque and more grin-inducing torque

a well designed compact sedan with thoughtful features like child safety seat mounts in the back, rear door lockout switch, 8-way manually adjustable driver's seat, nice leather-wrapped steering wheel, convenient overhead and dash-top storage compartments, copious trunk space, low lift height rear bumper and bumper height trunk lid, and available side impact airbags

torque and even more eyeballs-glued-to-the-back-of-your-skull torque

aggressively styled 17 inch stock alloy wheels that people actually seek out

torque and yet more 'let's see that celica do this!' hill-climbing torque

very efficient 2.5 liter engine that is surprisingly quiet and low nvh in stock trim and gets up to 29mpg highway, very low emissions

did i mention torque?

here's the clincher: people steal se-r badges. spec drivers don't steal other people's badges. 'nuff said


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't say my car is honda 'quality'. Some idiot threw a rock over the fence and it landed and bounced twice on the roof of my car, my car is not in pristine condition.
I get a little torque steer, but I can hold onto it in my civic.

And the reason we get torwque steer is because one axle is shorther than the other, right?

I've got 1-2" of rubber around my 13" rims on my civic, so potholes don't bother me, I will have to be careful.
Of course, I am going to baby the nissan the first 5000 miles or so, how long is the 'break in' period I've been hearing about?

Also, about the suspension, doesn't the SpecV's height help the suspension, wouldn't lowering it make it worse?

All of the stuff about child safety, trunk space and the like, really does not matter to me. I will be the only one driving it, and I might have to take my little sister to my house and back home.
I am looking at the side curtain air bags, nice features.

Thanks for the feedback..
-TheComputerGuy23


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

I almost regretted the Spec-V purchase when I got 2 speeding tickets in my first month of ownership. Other than that, I'm pretty happy after 5000 miles. I've only recently started wishing for more power, and there are plenty of ways to get it in this car. 

The only thing I don't like about mine is the RF Audio cd player is pretty finicky about scratched CDs, and the sunroof seems noisy at 90+mph. That, and the switches on the doors are not lit at night. 

But like everyone says, the power more than makes up for the car's minor shortcomings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

*Yah..*

I went to the closest nissan dealership and had them track down SpecV with all the options, they treated me like a disease because I didn't have cash in hand (so to speak).
So I called up the next closest and they garunteed that they WOULD find the car I wanted, they may have to go out of state, but they will find it.
I have been reading here for a few weeks now and I have also been reading as many reviews as possible. I think I am going to get the car, if/when the dealership finds one.
Also, this forum (among others) seems like a good place to get questions answered.
20k is alot of money, I am somewhat reluctanct. I know this will not be a waste of money if I buy it. I've been working hard and saving money. I am just very picky how I spend my money, I don't want to regret my purchase, and I don't think I will.

-TheComputerGuy23


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

tcg23 said:


> *I wouldn't say my car is honda 'quality'*


well, perhaps when it was new  


> *And the reason we get torwque steer is because one axle is shorther than the other, right?*


i've heard both that and it's a suspension design issue, not sure


> *so, how long is the 'break in' period I've been hearing about?*


manual says 1200 miles, but many drivers say more the better. with some of the early '02s and their disintegrating pre-cats, all the gentle care in the world didn't help, but it looks like that problem has been exorcised in the '03s on


> *Also, about the suspension, doesn't the SpecV's height help the suspension, wouldn't lowering it make it worse?*


here's a must-read on suspension, very detailed:The Comprehensive Sentra Handling Guide 
in brief, properly lowering about 2 inches will dramatically improve handling, but for ride comfort springs and shocks should suffice


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

with an important purchase like a car, doing your homework will pay off in spades. reading car mags, seeing reviews on forums like this one, and also going to manufacturer sites will prepare you for your test drive. if you haven't yet, visit http://www.nissanusa.com/ and you'll be able to build your own car online then search for it in local dealers' inventories. they no longer have the '03 sentras up, last week they replaced it with the '04s even though most of my local dealers don't have the '04 spec v in stock yet  but outside of the brembo brake package the options are still the same, they replaced vibrant blue with volcano orange, and total price may be a couple hundred higher, not sure. i used this to build my spec v in the colors i wanted, with the options i wanted, got the msrp, and looked them up and found my cars in stock at the dealer a mile away from me. i didn't waste time browsing their lot or anything, just showed the salesman the vin#s and said 'let's talk'


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I personally love my spec v and it is definitely the best car I've ever owned. One thing I can tell you, for the money, I don't think you can beat the overall package. It's dependable, torquey, fast, fun and the styling is awesome. I love the look of my car and I got stopped by a kid that worked at the grocery store the other night because he wanted to tell me that he loved my car and ask me some questions about it. I was very proud to own my car at that point, . I would wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone. Good luck with whatever you buy. Later,
Fletch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a good idea would also be to go over to www.b15sentra.net or www.thevboard.com and read up on peoples problems, joys, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

I got a call from the nissan dealership today. A salesman asked me a few more questions about the car I wanted. He said he probably could not find the ABS package but the audio and sunroof is do-able. He called back 20 mins later and let he know he found two molten silver 03 SpecV's. I said, ok let me think about it. I pissed him off. He was mad because I wasn't ready to buy. I explained that now that I know you have a car I like, now I will think about it. The guy was a dick, to put it plainly. The first dealership treated me like a disease because I said I was not ready to buy at the moment and this one got mad for nothing.

20k is alot of money, more than I prepared to spend. Especially since there is no ROI on cars. If I buy a nissan I will not buy a brand new one, there's a member of this forum that wants to sell his 03 SpecV, I might contact him.

I have looked at nissanusa.com, I am looking for a replacement for my honda. So what I did is goto every vehichle mfg (within reason), found a car I would like, and built it.
The nissan SpecV turned out to be the biggest bang for your buck. I looked at WRX, Dodge Neon SRT, Ford Focus SVT, Chevy S10 Xtreme, Ford Lightening, Dodge Dakota R/T, etc.

I have researched this car alot, I think if I can find a used 03 or late 02 model I might get it.

I found a 1986 Chevy Camaro Z28 with a rebuilt frontend including the engine. I was researching it, it's got twice as much HP and torque for 1/5th the cost of the SpecV. I test drove it this past weekend, but I called again today and it's sold.

Back to the drawing board....

-TheComputerGuy23


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tcg23 said:


> * He was mad because I wasn't ready to buy. I explained that now that I know you have a car I like, now I will think about it. The guy was a dick, to put it plainly. The first dealership treated me like a disease because I said I was not ready to buy at the moment and this one got mad for nothing.
> -TheComputerGuy23 *


Hey man,
Sorry to hear about that but think of it this way. That's 2 places you shouldn't buy a car from. I'd go there and test drive some cars and then when you get done and they say "would you like to see some numbers, say, no I'm going to buy a car somewhere else. The last time I was here and worked with one of your salesman they treated me like shit. I would like to see a manager to let him know of my complaint though." I used to sell cars and I hated the other car salesmen that were like that. I, being a 22 year old guy, get the same treatment instantly for looking like a kid and looking like I can't buy when I've owned 3 cars and paid perfectly on them. My credit is gold so I just laugh when they treat me like crap. Find someplace where the salesman actually seems to care about you or find a person who is selling their own car and buy from them. Any ways, sorry for the long response, but good luck! Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *Think of a reason not to buy the Spec V? The only reason is if you like another car better. Test drive a few cars and see what you think. I'm loving my Spec V. *


my thoughts exactly....only other car i wanted was a 350z, but i couldn't afford at the time. Now I can but am keeping the spec


----------

